# Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug



## OssiHWI (30. Oktober 2010)

Also Leute,

die grobe Planung steht für den 13./14.11.2010. Zum einen um die gebeutelten Mefo-Süchtigen aus MV unter einen Hut zu bekommen und der Ausflug soll gleichzeitig als Vorbereitung zum BMA dienen...Wer mit möchte einfach mal schreien...Ort machen wir natürlich vom Wetter abhängig...

LG euer Ossi


Teilnehmerliste:

OssiHWI
Bellyfisher
Ostseestipper


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Ich sag ma 50 : 50 ,muß ich Montag erst ma abklären , gefischt wird mit Fussel ne Ossi ?#6


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

ja nee is klar........erstmal haben und dann mit umgehen können. Und da ich keine Fusselgerte besitze hat sich das damit umgehen können schon erübrigt.....


*Jegliche Art von Handangel sind erlaubt!!!!*


----------



## Ostseestipper (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

nur mal ´ne Verständnisfrage. Meinst Du an beiden Tagen oder suchen wir uns einen vom Wochenende aus?


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

beide Tage wäre etwas zuviel des Guten. Ich dachte an einen von beiden. So wie es eben passt.....


----------



## Tewi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Und da ich keine Fusselgerte besitze hat sich das damit umgehen können schon erübrigt.....



Hi Ossi,

ich kann Dir gerne zum BMA ne Fusselgerte mitbringen kein Thema!#6


----------



## Ostseestipper (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Also ich sag jetzt: JO!


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hi Ossi,
> 
> ich kann Dir gerne zum BMA ne Fusselgerte mitbringen kein Thema!#6


 

Dann wäre nur noch das Problem, damit umgehen zu können... Ich will ja niemanden verletzen und schon gar nicht mich selbst...


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

@ Tewi

ich hab da ja ne Fusselrute + Rolle im Auge aber mir fehlen diesen Monat die paar Euro um den Spaß zu finanzieren... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160388272145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Tewi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Hi Ossi,

ich kenne das Set und habe es auch schon geworfen!

An diesem Set ist eigentlich nichts verkehrt für den Anfänger. Ich denke aber das Du (wenn Du erstmal infiziert bist!!!!:q), Dir ein etwas höherwertiges Gerät zulegen wirst!

Ich habe zB. mit Roos Worldwide angefangen und bin jetzt bei der Z-Axis 796-4 #7 stehengeblieben!

http://www.morefly.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/845_937_931/products_id/440#6#6#6


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

ich glaub wenn ich meiner besseren Hälfte sage, dass ich ne Rute für 700€ kaufen will, dann nimmt sie mich mit auf Arbeit und zieht mir ne weisse Jacke an, bei der man die Ärmel auf`m Rücken zusammen binden kann|uhoh:....Aber is bestimmt nen cooles Teil.....#6


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Meiner Meinung nach muß man ja nich gleich mit ner 700 Euro Rute anfangen ,die hälfte tuts auch erst mal.....wenns nich deine Wellenlänge is ärgerst du dich nur über die vielen Euros die du unnütz ausgegeben hast . Denn den orginalpreis wirst du dann nicht mehr dafür bekommen.Und fur den Anfang is die GRXI schon mal nicht schlecht#6


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Dann wäre nur noch das Problem, damit umgehen zu können... Ich will ja niemanden verletzen und schon gar nicht mich selbst...



Och ,die Strände sind recht weitläufig und so viele Spazierheinis laufen bei der Witterung ja och nich mehr am Strand rumm.
Und wegen dem selbst verletzen ....du willst doch nich etwa sagen dat du ungeschickt bist:q:q:q:q


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

niemals.....Mitunter weiss der Kopp aber nicht was die Hände und Füße so machen. Kommt aber von der übermäßigen Körperlänge....:q


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Ich wollte mir aber auch nicht irgendwelches Billigzeugs unter den Nagel reissen, weil das wird man ja absolut nicht mehr los. Siehe Rute und Rolle von B.Richi für 39,99 Euro....Es soll ja Spaß machen....


----------



## volkerm (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Hallo Ossi,

schau mal nach England.
Dort wird Fliegenfischen nicht immer mit viel Geld verbunden.
john norris, wäre ein Beispiel.
Mein Kumpel hatte da vor x- Jahren mal so ein Set bestellt, über das ich als Loomis- Fischer die Nase rümpfte,- bis nach dem ersten Wurf.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

das werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen, beim Zoll dürfte es ja keine Probleme geben, da es ja EU ist oder? Das sieht ja bei den Amis schon wieder ganz anders aus hab ich mal in der Fisch&Fang gelesen....


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Warum haste denn die TFO von X-Bone nich genommen#d ,die is auch ne klasse Gerte#6


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

die hatte ich ja noch nicht mal in der hand...Bis jetzt ist das mit Bone noch nix geworden....


----------



## volkerm (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Bei den US- Sachen werden Umsatzsteuer, Zoll, und ein Weg zum Zollamt fällig.
Das hat nur Sinn bei teurem Zeug.
In England ist es eigentlich wie in Deutschland.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

danke für den Tip....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

So, da bin ich. Wo soll ich mich einschreiben?


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

ich bin ja schon begeistert, dass mein Trööt so langsam Resonanz findet.....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Ja, ist ja auch richtig so, ist schhon irgendwie doof das D sogar in der Welt des Angelns geteilt sein muss.:v 

Aber das wurde hier ja schon mehr als ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

wie heisst mein Lieblingszitat:

kein Schwanz ist so hart wie das Leben.....


Aber wir werden es überleben. Dann fahren wir eben in Westen und fangen da unsere Fische.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

hey hey.... Westen...Osten....so'n Quatsch 

Richtiger wäre doch Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern #c

Aber ganz ehrlich......einige Regelungen in McPomm finde ich richtig klasse.......#h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Die Regelung an sich mit der schonzeit finde ich ja auch ganz okay und akzeptabel, aber meiner Meinung nach muss der Fisch Deutschlandweit eine geregelte Schonzeit bekommen.

Und das sage ich in dem Fall nicht als bockiger benachteiligter, sondern denke vor allem an den Fischbestand. Denke es würde ihm richtig gut tun.

Hoffentlich fangen die schlauen da oben nicht auch noch an bei den Angelschonzeiten rumzufeilschen, wie bei den Fischern. Mann kann doch wohl von den schlauen rechnern und statistikern verlangen eine Langzeitstatistik zu verfassen und nicht von einen Jahr aufs andere die Fangbestimmungen, fast schon jährlich, zu ändern.

Wollte mir nur mal Luft machen.|rolleyes

So und jetzt schluss damit, es geht in dem Tread ums angeln, und das vielleicht sogar in einer Gemeinschaft und das will ich nicht kaputt machen. 

Also wie schonmal erwähnt, bin gern dabei und wenn man mal mit mehreren los kommt kann man bestimmt auch was dazulernen.:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

genau...Um Gestze können sich andere nen kopp machen....

Zum Thema Ost-West: als die Wende kam war ich 8. Also nen kleiner Junge der mit der Trommel um Christbaum gelaufen ist....Ich find`s eh Müll diese Ost-West-Kacke. Aber naja, aus manchen Köpfen ist es einfach nicht raus zu bekommen....in 20 Jahre denke ich mal, wenn die alteingesessen Ossis und Wessis die Politik verlassen, dann wird es so`n Quatsch nicht mehr geben......


BACK TO TOPIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## OssiHWI (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir eben in Westen und fangen da unsere Fische.....


 
Das sollte auch keineswegs eine Anspielung auf die Teilung Deutschlands sein, sondern war vielmehr geografisch gemeint....|rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Ossi,
> 
> schau mal nach England.
> Dort wird Fliegenfischen nicht immer mit viel Geld verbunden.
> ...


 
Meinst du sowas in die Richtung?

http://www.johnnorris.co.uk/shop/ty...waterreservoir-fly-rod-outfit-ljns449155.html

LG Ossi


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

So Ossi,

was ist denn nun?|kopfkrat

Schmeiß doch mal nen Termin auf den Markt, damit man sich umhören kann wer alles mitkommen will und kann.

Gruß Belly


----------



## OssiHWI (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

der Termin steht doch schon fast. 13. oder 14.11. Ich würd sagen, dass wir das am kommenden Donnerstag definitiv festmachen an welchem der beiden tage wir fahren, wenn man die Wind-und Wetterlage abschätzen kann. Wenn ich heute sage, dass wir am 13. starten und dann draussen das absolute Dreckswetter ist, ist auch niemandem geholfen oder?


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Das stimmt. Ja, klingt ganz gut. Am Donnerstag sag ich auf jeden fall bescheid. Und welche Ecke?


----------



## OssiHWI (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

das machen wir von der Windrichtung abhängig. Ich hoffe ja, dass der eine oder andere sich mit ner Fusselgerte am Strand einfindet und da wären 8 Windstärken im Gesicht wohl etwas unpassend. Ok?


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Das stimmt, also warten wir ab und entscheiden Donnersatag.|rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

So liebe Leute,

ich poste mal den Wetterbericht für Samstag und Sonntag und dann können wir entscheiden...

Am Sonnabend gibt es bei überwiegend starker, nur kurzzeitig 
auflockernder Bewölkung verbreitet, teils schauerartigen Regen. 
Dabei steigt die Temperatur auf milde 11 bis 13 Grad. Der 
Südwestwind weht mäßig bis frisch und noch etwas böig.  
In der Nacht zum Sonntag regnet es zeitweise, doch lockern die 
Wolken zum Teil auch auf. Dabei bleibt es mild mit Tiefstwerten 
zwischen 9 und 7 Grad. Der Südwestwind lässt merklich nach und 
wird im Binnenland überwiegend schwach. 
Am Sonntag hält sich meist starke Bewölkung, aus der es 
zeitweise regnet. Vereinzelte Auflockerungen setzen sich im 
südlichen Vorpommern durch. Die Höchsttemperatur liegt zwischen 
10 und 13 Grad. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig aus Südwest. 
In der Nacht zum Montag lässt der Regen allmählich nach und 
gebietsweise lockern die Wolken auch auf. Die Tiefsttemperatur 
liegt bei 8 Grad. Es weht schwacher, auf den Inseln auch 
mäßiger Südwestwind.

Is allerdings für MV!!!!!

Ich bin für Vorschläge dankbar!


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Puh, das sind viele Infos!;+

Aber so richtig schlau bin ich jetzt auch noch nicht wohin die Reise gehen soll, nen Vorschlag kann ich jetzt garnicht so machen, da ich nicht weis, wo es bei welchem Wetter gut sein soll.#c

Gruß Belly


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Weissenhäuser Strand, Dahmeshöved, Marienleuchte, Katharinenhof...

Alles andere wird aus Gründen des Windes wohl ausfallen....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Dann wäre ich persönlich für Dahmeshöved. Nicht so ein weiter Weg, wenn es umsonst gewesen sein sollte.|rolleyes

Hast du an morgens bis Mittags gedacht, oder mittags bis dunkel?


----------



## Ostseestipper (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Hallo zusammen, #h

ich bin für Sonntag früh und dann bis ca 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr je nach Lust und Laune. Bei Windfinder sieht es am Sonntag überall viel entspannter aus. Wo es genau hingeht, können wir doch auch noch Sonntag früh am Treffpunkt entscheiden. Dann haben wir aktuelle Wind- und Strömungsvorhersagen. Am Sonntag kommt bestimmt auch noch ein Kollege von mir mit.

Stichwort Treffpunkt: Wann und wo müssen wir auch noch abstimmen.
Wieviele sind wir denn bis jetzt?
Ossi und ich (am Sonntag + Kollege) aus Wismar, Bellyfischer könnten wir an der A20 Abfahrt Grevesmühlen einsammeln (OIL- Tankstelle). Wie siehts bei ADDI aus?

Gruß Mark


----------



## ADDI 69 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Addi fällt leider aus ,als Treffpunkt kann ich euch die Tanke Neustädter Bucht (A1 bei Neustadt ) empfehlen .Dort treffe ich mich auch immer mit Xbone und den anderen .Man kann da noch schnell nen Käffchen schlürfen und für alle die noch mal wo hin müssen sind da auch saubere Örtlichkeiten vorhanden- außerdem hat man von da noch alle Auswahlmöglichkeiten an welchen Spot man fahren will:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Hallo Leute 
Ihr bekommt eine windstärke von 5 bis 6 :qs-w 
also ab nach weisswenhaus 
und wenn ihr euch nicht zu doof anstellt bekommt ihr auch fisch :q
besonders die fliegenrute nicht vergessen 
mit addi habe ich da schon gefisch bei einer w stärke 6-7 in böen 8 das ging super mit der fliegen klatsche 
ich wünsche euch viel spaß und haut was raus ich bekomme immer die größte :vik:lg andre


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Das mit Grevesmühlen (OIL!-Tankstelle) klingt sehr gut.:vik: 

Sonntag wäre auch gut. Wind und Wetter wäre mir mitlerweile fast egal, da ich echt auf Mefo-Entzug bin.|rolleyes

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch eine Uhrzeit wissen.

Schaue morgen nochmal ins Board und dann schau ich mir mal an was ihr entschieden habt.


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Also wegen meiner 5.30 Uhr Abfahrt in Wismar....


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> haut was raus ich bekomme immer die größte :vik:lg andre


 

vom Wohnzimmer aus oder was?


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

mal ne kleine Info: Wir sind nur zu dritt bzw. zu viert

Ossi
Bellyfisher
Ostseestipper + Kumpel


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

So, und da ich der Anstifter bin zu der ganzen Geschichte:

*TERMIN: 14.11.2010*

*Abfahrt HWI: 5.30 Uhr*

*Abfahrt GVM: ca. 6.00 Uhr*

*Ankunft Strand: ca. 8.00 Uhr*

*ca. 14 Uhr Rückfahrt*

Hauptsache meine Watjacke hält dem Regen stand. Ne neue gibt`s erst nächsten Monat.....

Es darf gemeckert werden.......


----------



## Ostseestipper (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

oh..ha, dat is früh,.... aber... , nützt wohl nix.
Morgen weiss ich, "wieviele ich bin".


----------



## OssiHWI (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

macht nen Vorschlag wegen der Abfahrts-Uhrzeit. Ich bin da flexibel... Ich darf den ganzen tag raus zum spielen.....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Zeiten sind super!!!:vik:

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Wie sieht das mit fahren aus, wer fährt?

Und was will er dafür.|rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> ,als Treffpunkt kann ich euch die Tanke Neustädter Bucht (A1 bei Neustadt ) empfehlen:vik:


A1 Neustadt....



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Das mit Grevesmühlen (OIL!-Tankstelle) klingt sehr gut.:vik:


Grevesmühlen A20 ???


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat #c#c#c.........


----------



## OssiHWI (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Also ich hätte ne A-Klasse als fahrbaren Untesatz im Angebot....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> A1 Neustadt....
> 
> 
> Grevesmühlen A20 ???
> ...


 
@Addi: Meine Euphori war eigentlich an die Idee von Ostseestipper gerichtet. Da er das mit der A20 - Grevesmühlen vorschlug.


Als fahrbaren Untersatz hätte ich leider nur einen Opel Combo (2-Sitzer) zu bieten. Jede Menge Platz für Angelzeug, leider nur kein Platz für Angler.|rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

mein Auto ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da der Kofferraum so klein ist, dass die Rute quer über der Rückbank liegt...also auch nur für 2 Personen....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Dann gibt es ja nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten. Wir warten was Ostseestipper anzubieten hat, oder wir müssen mit 2 Autos fahren.#c


----------



## OssiHWI (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

genau so sieht es wohl aus....

Obwohl mir auch ein wenig die Wetterprognose Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Für Sonntag wir "zeitweise" Regen vorhergesagt. Das wird meiner Watjacke gar nicht gefallen....|uhoh:


----------



## xfishbonex (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> vom Wohnzimmer aus oder was?


 Das zeig ich dir denn wenn wir im wasser stehen lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Schlüpfergummi....


----------



## xfishbonex (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Bitte in Pink


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Hallo Leute,

hab leider erst eine 50/50 Zusage von meinem Kollegen. Er meldet sich morgen Nachmittag bei mir. Kommt er mit, fahren wir mit 2 Autos. Kommt er nicht, fahre ich und nehme Euch mit.
Sorry, das ich noch nix anderes sagen kann.

Ossi, wo wollen wir uns Sonntag treffen?

P.S.: Müssen uns wohl Regensachen einpacken.|uhoh:


----------



## OssiHWI (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Ossi, wo wollen wir uns Sonntag treffen?


 
Is mir eigentlich egal. mach nen Vorschlag. Ich wohn in Wendorf und du?


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Is mir eigentlich egal. mach nen Vorschlag. Ich wohn in Wendorf und du?


 
Ich auch :q. Hast `ne PN.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (12. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Da wohnt ihr Beiden schon im selben Stadtteil und kennt euch noch nicht mal. Und Wendorf ist echt nicht so groß!:q

Dann müssten wir trotzdem schonmal sagen wer wo mit fährt, fals der Kollege vom Stipper mitkommt. Und fals er nicht mitkommt, hätten wir ja schon alles geklärt. Nicht das wir auf den letzten Drücker dann erst alles machen.|rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Junge, bist du ungeduldig.

Was gibt`s denn da noch abzumachen. Wenn der Kumpel vom Stipper nicht mitkommt, dann fahren wir bei ihm mit. Falls sein Kumpel mitkommt, fährt er mit ihm und ich hol dich ab. Du bist 6.00 Uhr an der Oil-Tankstelle A 20 Abfahrt GVM und dann warte mal was passiert. Irgendwer wird dich schon einladen....


----------



## OssiHWI (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

So die Planung für morgen steht:

Ostseestipper holt mich morgen 5.30 Uhr ab und dann fahren wir nach GVM über die B105. *Bellyfisher wartet am* *Ortseingang GVM bei "Subways".* Da ist in der Nähe ne Tankstelle, da sammeln wir dich ein. Ich hoffe du weisst wo wir meinen...Danach geht`s ab Richtung Fehmarn (Westseite). Und damit eins klar ist, die größere Mefo fang ich!!!!Mindestens 80cm. Obwohl die ja fast alle am Vögeln sind, aber so`n fetten Überspringer könnt ich mir schon leisten. Und die Regenjacken nicht vergessen - es wird nass morgen. Ich hab mir fix von Schwiegervadder ne gelbe Regenjacke organisiert. Meine Watjacke wird dem wohl nicht standhalten.

Bis morgen früh und ich wünsche allen Beteiligten *FETTE BEUTE!!!!! *

*Bei Fragen guck ich hier heute Abend nochmal rein und werde dann meinen Senf dazu geben....*


----------



## Salty Waterboy (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage! :vik:

Klar weis ich wo das ist. Da wart ich dann.

Soll ich dir sonst meine schwarze Regenjacke mitbringen, dann leuchtest du nicht ganz so gelb?|rolleyes

Zu meiner Ungeduldigkeit muss ich sagen, das ich morgen das erste mal meine neue Wathose und neue Watjacke ausprobieren will und das macht mich schon total kirre.

Wieso hält deine Watjacke dem Regen nicht stand? Falsch gewaschen oder wie?


----------



## xfishbonex (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne Ansage! :vik:
> 
> Klar weis ich wo das ist. Da wart ich dann.
> 
> ...


 die ist in arsch gegangen weil er angst hat ne überspringer zufangen


----------



## OssiHWI (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

vermutlich falsch gewaschen, wenn du ne Regenjacke in XXL hast, dann bring mit. Hab ja keine Lust, dass die Berufsfischer mich mit ner Boje verwechseln....Also bis morgen....


----------



## OssiHWI (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> die ist in arsch gegangen weil er angst hat ne überspringer zufangen


 

noch lachst du, aber das wird dir morgen vergehen....


----------



## xfishbonex (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

Ich war heute mal alleine hab was für dich 
denn kannst du mir ja zeigen wie mann die bedient :q
:gGucks du hier :gPink Geht Immer :vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*

erstmal kannst du mir zeigen wie man die bedient:q ich möchte ja schliesslich von dir lernen. Ich kann dir natürlich gerne zeigen wie man es nicht macht....


----------

